# Need hard drive for HDR 612



## zhusker (Oct 10, 2006)

shouldn't drink and buy on ebay, justdeals got me on a unit with no hard drive, a Philips HDR 612. What do I need and where can I get a good deal, besides ebay  ,or can I use a normal hard drive? thanks...................z


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Since your DVR came with no hard drive, your best bet is buying a standard IDE drive (now also called Parallel ATA) and this software utility ....
http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/


----------

